# Solved: Error Messages on start up



## cocoinbonita

Installed new 8.1 and began receiving the following error messages at Start UP:

ApplePhotoStreams.exe - Entry Point Not Found
The procedure entry point-objc-init-image could not be located in the dynamic link library C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\AOSKit.dll.

iCloudServices.exe - Entry Point Not Found
The procedure entry point-objc-init-image could not be located in the dynamic link library C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\AOSKit.dll.

BookmarkDAV_client.exe - Entry Point Not Found
The procedure entry point-objc-exception-try-enter could not be located in the dynamic link library C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\BookmarkDAV_client_main.dll.


----------



## KomputerKid

Hi cocoinbonita and welcome. These are all related to an iphone. Maybe updating itunes may help solve it.


----------



## cocoinbonita

Thank you! @KumputerKid I will give this a try!


----------



## cocoinbonita

KumputerKid Brandon, you are a genius!!! Problem resolved!!!


----------



## KomputerKid

Glad I could help


----------

